# TV shows cancellations and renewals



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am so sad. They axed yet another show I like watching, Forever. What the heck. I am not even caught up yet and I guess I won't even finish watching now. Why do they always kill off the few shows I like. So much stuff now on I have no interest in. All the CSI variations, NCIS, not an ounce of interest. All the cartoon comic shows, no interest. Yet, they put on one show I like and bam, they cancel it. 

Its why I have so few shows to watch. They either get cancelled or are more rare than unicorns. I am sure they'll find yet another regular cop show to add to the line up, or another reality show about stoopid people. Sigh.

Here is a list of stuff that made it. Only a few were cancelled on ABC and of course Forever was on of them. Hmpf. At least I get to have some more Sleepy Hollow and Grimm. 
http://www.eonline.com/news/654414/abc-renews-20-shows-but-cancels-2-did-your-favorite-make-the-cut


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Atunah said:


> I am so sad. They axed yet another show I like watching, Forever. What the heck. I am not even caught up yet and I guess I won't even finish watching now. Why do they always kill off the few shows I like. So much stuff now on I have no interest in. All the CSI variations, NCIS, not an ounce of interest. All the cartoon comic shows, no interest. Yet, they put on one show I like and bam, they cancel it.
> 
> Its why I have so few shows to watch. They either get cancelled or are more rare than unicorns. I am sure they'll find yet another regular cop show to add to the line up, or another reality show about stoopid people. Sigh.
> 
> ...


Galavant was renewed! I am surprised and pleased. I felt sure it would be a goner. Musicals never do well on TV.

Anyone old enough to remember Cop Rock? The late, great Carl Anderson (Judas in the Jesus Christ Superstar movie) had some great songs in that. But he could have sung cereal box ingredients and it would be amazing.


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

Well, I'm not really surprised that The Following got cancelled. It had a lot of promise in the first two seasons, mainly because of the unparalleled chemistry between Kevin Bacon and James Purefoy, but now the storyline has kind of become uninteresting. 

As long as NBC doesn't cancel Hannibal. If they cancel Hannibal, I riot!


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

They cancelled The Mindy Project. Loved the show. I still have Grimm though...


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Fortunately, _Forever_ didn't end on the typical season-end cliff-hanger that showrunners have become inexplicably addicted to. Dangling plot threads, yes, but they don't upset me as much as cliff-hangers.

Mike


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

State of Affairs, Forever, Backstrum all cancelled.  I have really enjoyed all three...boy I can sure pick um!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Castle? Did I miss it? I didn't see it under Renewed, Cancelled or In Limbo on ABC.  Did they sell it to another network?

EDIT: Found it on another link:
http://deadline.com/2015/05/american-crime-castle-agents-of-shield-agent-carter-galavant-secrets-lies-fresh-off-the-boat-renewed-abc-1201422717/

Betsy


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

We are sad about Backstrum. It was very different from other cop shows and the main character has LOTS of issues, but it was fun to watch.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> We are sad about Backstrum. It was very different from other cop shows and the main character has LOTS of issues, but it was fun to watch.


Based on the final episode, it could have gone either way . . . . I think there's a possibility it could be picked up as a mid season replacement.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wait, Galavant was still on?  

Maybe I need to try it again....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wait, Galavant was still on?
> 
> Maybe I need to try it again....
> 
> Betsy


It was only one series . . . maybe 6 episodes? Probably available 'on demand' . . . . .


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

I was on the fence with Backstrom. I like Rain Wilson but I was having a hard time getting into it, I guess I don't need to bother now.

American Idol will be canceled after the next season. I'm not a huge fan of it, I'll watch the early auditions if nothing else is on, but it will weird after all these years to now have American Idol around.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Alan Petersen said:


> I was on the fence with Backstrom. I like Rain Wilson but I was having a hard time getting into it, I guess I don't need to bother now.
> 
> American Idol will be canceled after the next season. I'm not a huge fan of it, I'll watch the early auditions if nothing else is on, but it will weird after all these years to now have American Idol around.


Yeah, I just heard that. It will be weird not to have AI. I have watched each season since S2. I never saw S1. For me S2 was still the most exiting and it was also a beginning for me of never getting my person to win. I have a really really bad track record and it all started with Clay. . I think David Cook was the only one I wanted to win and he did. That is not a lot. I have the same issue with The Voice. But at this point I don't really care anymore. I mean I don't really care for any of them on the show anymore that make it to live. I am not the target audience anymore.

Its just such a staple. I just think there was way more excitement in the early years. I remember dialing a phone, wired darn phone for 4 friggin hours to vote for Clay and I did not get one vote through. The days before twitter and all that. I don't like all that social media stuff going on now, it has skewed the winners and top 10 or so to a kind of singer I am not really a fan of. I don't do twitter so there is that. Its why there are so many kids on the show now.

I am just always worried now starting any new show. Might have to wait each time through a whole season to find out if its cancelled. I am still fuming over Forever. Its really peeving me off. 

I couldn't handle Galavant for more than 2 episodes. It was just not for me.

I won't even get involved much in the fall season. I'll pick up what survived the first cuts by winter break, or next spring. Tired of liking shows and then they go poof.


----------



## DK Mok (Jan 3, 2015)

Atunah said:


> I am so sad. They axed yet another show I like watching, Forever.


I was also disappointed that Forever didn't get renewed. I thought the chemistry between all the characters was really lovely, and I enjoyed the themes of family, loss and connections.

However, I was pleased to hear that Agent Carter will be getting a second season.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Atunah said:


> I am so sad. They axed yet another show I like watching, Forever. What the heck. I am not even caught up yet and I guess I won't even finish watching now. Why do they always kill off the few shows I like. So much stuff now on I have no interest in. All the CSI variations...


The original CSI has been cancelled. But they'll get a two-hour final episode in September.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Alan Petersen said:


> The original CSI has been cancelled. But they'll get a two-hour final episode in September.


The original CSI was getting a little long in the tooth.


----------



## mbuhmann (May 10, 2015)

Alan Petersen said:


> The original CSI has been cancelled. But they'll get a two-hour final episode in September.


I have to admit I was a little surprised to see this. I haven't watched it in years, but felt it was sort of a comfort show for many like The Simpsons. I figured CSI would stay on indefinitely.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The original CSI was getting a little long in the tooth.


Yeah. I stopped watching it even before William Petersen left.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mbuhmann said:


> I have to admit I was a little surprised to see this. I haven't watched it in years, but felt it was sort of a comfort show for many like The Simpsons. I figured CSI would stay on indefinitely.


I still enjoy it very much . . . but it does keep having turnover of personnel. In some cases that works . . . and it's definitely more realistic. But I expect fans who've gotten used to certain characters don't like it.

But one of the things they try to do to keep people hooked are the serial killer story arcs -- that usually directly connect to someone on the team. Which is all well and good . . . . .but the likelihood of a single city having that happen once a year is a bit out there. Sort of like how many of Jessica Fletcher's friends and relatives were accused of murders over the years. 

It happens on other shows too: _Bones_ for instance . . . .seems like every other year there's a serial killer or some grand conspiracy. I'd be happy if each episode was a stand alone -- or maybe a two part-er -- but I can do with out people they think they've caught or killed coming back for more mayhem. 

Related thoughts: I never cared for _CSI: Miami_: most of the characters were not very likable and the acting was, at best, only so so. Often it was painfully bad. I did like_ CSI: NY_ . . . mostly because I really like Gary Sinise . . . . but I liked the characters as well. But every series and it's spin off is based in NY, so it might have just been overkill. The latest is _CSI: Cyber_ which goes a different direction -- it's not based in one city but is an FBI section. So, as with _Criminal Minds_ they can set the stories anywhere. It came in as a mid season replacement and has been renewed for next season, I believe.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I think this may be the first year that none of my shows have been cancelled. I was surprised.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I still enjoy it very much . . . but it does keep having turnover of personnel. In some cases that works . . . and it's definitely more realistic. But I expect fans who've gotten used to certain characters don't like it.
> 
> But one of the things they try to do to keep people hooked are the serial killer story arcs -- that usually directly connect to someone on the team. Which is all well and good . . . . .but the likelihood of a single city having that happen once a year is a bit out there. Sort of like how many of Jessica Fletcher's friends and relatives were accused of murders over the years.
> 
> ...


Bones is getting too outrageous. 
CSI:NY is my favorite of the CSIs.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

cinisajoy said:
 

> Bones is getting too outrageous.


I went back and watched the very first episode of _Bones_ a few weeks ago, something I do with some series when the mood hits. I was struck by how much the Brennen character has changed. Back then she spoke like a real human person instead of the halting, affected (and annoying) way she does now. This weird speech pattern is the primary cause of not watching very often any more.

Mike


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

For those of you who care (and I know there are many), Longmire should return to NetFlix in early Fall!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jill Nojack said:


> Galavant was renewed! I am surprised and pleased. I felt sure it would be a goner. Musicals never do well on TV.
> 
> Anyone old enough to remember Cop Rock? The late, great Carl Anderson (Judas in the Jesus Christ Superstar movie) had some great songs in that. But he could have sung cereal box ingredients and it would be amazing.


Cop Rock was a lot of fun. I wonder if it's on Netflix or Hulu?


----------



## eleanorberesford (Dec 22, 2014)

Atunah said:


> I am so sad. They axed yet another show I like watching, Forever. What the heck. I am not even caught up yet and I guess I won't even finish watching now. Why do they always kill off the few shows I like. So much stuff now on I have no interest in. All the CSI variations, NCIS, not an ounce of interest. All the cartoon comic shows, no interest. Yet, they put on one show I like and bam, they cancel it.


I'm heartbroken too. I loved all the characters so much. But it's worth finishing, they did their best to give resolution and closure.


----------



## DK Mok (Jan 3, 2015)

eleanorberesford said:


> I'm heartbroken too. I loved all the characters so much. But it's worth finishing, they did their best to give resolution and closure.


The characters had such a great dynamic. I'm glad the show had a chance to wind up the main arcs, but I would have loved a second season.

One of the most impressive short-notice resolutions I've ever seen was on _Threshold_, a TV series from 2005, starring Carla Gugino (from _Sin City_), Brent Spiner (from _Star Trek_) and Peter Dinklage (from _Game of Thrones_), and which only received a single season. I think the writers essentially had a single episode to wrap up what they'd hoped would be an epic multi-season storyline.


----------



## eleanorberesford (Dec 22, 2014)

I guess I have to see it as a novel, but I wanted a series! Still, it left me satisfied.

I have never gotten over the end of Water Rats. Protagonist floating face down in Sydney Harbour. They didn't know they were cancelled... And I loved those characters too!


----------



## DK Mok (Jan 3, 2015)

At least there's a precedent for cancelled series being briefly resurrected to finish their storylines. _Farscape_ was unexpectedly cancelled on a cliffhanger, but later received a miniseries to wrap up the story arc. That was one strange and fantastic show.


----------



## eleanorberesford (Dec 22, 2014)

It's too late for Water Rats. But that reminds me, I never did see the catch up miniseries for The Pretender.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

I just found out that Sense8 is getting a second season on Netflix. So glad to hear it. The show takes a while to get going but that ending... So glad!


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

Keith Blenman said:


> I just found out that Sense8 is getting a second season on Netflix. So glad to hear it. The show takes a while to get going but that ending... So glad!


Sense8 was amazing. Can't wait for the new season.


----------

